# Has anyone's clinic asked them for a medical reference?



## Rowan22 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi,

It's all in the title, really but the clinic we were going to use for donor egg IVF wants a medical reference and my gp's surgery won't give one because they say they have no experience of IVF tx in women my age. It feels as if we're stymied, again. Has anyone else had this problem? And is it common for clinics to ask for this once you get above a certain age?
Thanks.

Rowan


----------



## Courgette (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi Rowan

I can only answer for myself and tell you that our Czech clinic asked me to provide a letter from a consultant stating that I was fit and healthy and pregnancy would not place me at any risk ....

Good luck
meeps


----------



## Rowan22 (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks, Meeps and congratulations on your pregnancy!
I have no idea what we are going to do now but my dh is going to try to argue with the doctors to persuade them to think again.

Rowanxxx


----------



## finonina (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi Rowan, I've been following your posts for a while on the Moving on boards although not posted so far, but feel very angry on your behalf about this. How about a private appointment with an obstetrician specialising in high risk pregnancies for an assessment and hopefully a letter. I think GPs are more likely to be anxious to take responsibility for you if they haven't experienced a case like yours before but such an obstetrician will be more accustomed to it. If you're close to London you could try Mr McCarthy at a clinic in Harley St (http://www.92harleystreet.com/private-obstetric). I have no experience with this clinic or this consultant but it might be worth trying if you don't get anywhere with your GP. Hugs, F x

/links


----------

